# Impressive Fight Science



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2008)

> "Special operations are elite military units trained for unconventional warfare, often to execute dangerous, covert missions behind enemy lines. The soldiers must excel beyond normal human capabilities, displaying superior physiology and extraordinary mental ability. This is evident in the strength and stamina of U.S. Navy SEALs, the speed and focus of U.S. Green Berets and the lightning reflexes of Israeli Commandos. Unlike athletes, who prepare for a scheduled competition under controlled conditions, these elite soldiers must excel in ruthless situations that can become deadly without warning. Now these warrior athletes are put to the test by science and cutting-edge technologies to exhibit their maximum capabilities under the most adverse circumstances."



http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/fightscience/videos_2.html


----------



## JBS (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW!

That was bad-ass.

*Very* well made video.  That SEAL is a good shot.  I'm going to be watching that one.


"Today's mission is freeze your nuts off..."


----------



## Seraph (Jan 11, 2008)

Wonder what the water temp. actually was.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2008)

He was shaking when he got out, I'd say pretty low.


----------



## phridum (Jan 12, 2008)

55* Fahrenheit...what is that? Like 20-15* Celsius?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 12, 2008)

Ha, they had to bring in him to conduct these test.  They just needed to go to BUDs and Ranger School during the winter time and you can see fucked up individuals still have the ability to operate.  

I am reminded of the Malvesti obstacle course in Ranger School during winter.  I have never been so cold in my life (Breaking ice).  You are subjected to freezing cold water and have to complete the F'n obstacles. I remember laughing at the small obstacle course as RI's made comments.  Oh it sucked, I know Boon can attest. At the end your muscles are so tense that you feel like you have a ton of bricks running, Pretty sure it is the first signs of Hypothermia.

Cool vid, the human body is amazing once you have conquered the mind overbody part.


----------



## QC (Jan 18, 2008)

phridum said:


> 55* Fahrenheit...what is that? Like 20-15* Celsius?


    About 17.5C


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 21, 2008)

WOOO that shit was awesome

Go stew   what a bad-ass


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 21, 2008)

phridum said:


> 55* Fahrenheit...what is that? Like 20-15* Celsius?





Queens Cadet said:


> About 17.5C



More like 12.77 (onlineconversion.com)

20 is around 70F (room temp), and 16C=61F (so 15 would be around 59F)


----------



## QC (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, nice site. I was using the standard of double it and add 20 to get Fahrenheit to Celcius, so just reversed the process. 

Ahh water ops...brrrrr


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 23, 2008)

Ravage said:


> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/fightscience/videos_2.html



A Seal having to perform after being cold and wet, who would'a thunked it? :uhh:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 23, 2008)

They forgot to make him crawl in some sand  :)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 23, 2008)

According to the email I got back from Stew he was actually joking aorund with the film crew during the lil experiment.  He said he used isometrics to keep his temp up in survival range and was really sore the next day.


----------

